# An Unusual Collaboration...



## Bec688 (Oct 10, 2009)

*OPI AND DELL PARTNER TO DELIVER A NEW, POLISHED LAPTOP COLLECTION*
*
*

Collaboration Adds 26 Exclusive OPI Color Choices for Dell Mini, Inspiron and Studio Laptops 



Color goes â€œdigitâ€-al with NEW customized laptops from Dell in favorite *OPI Nail Lacquer *shades! Featuring the renowned names and colors for which *OPI* is known, this exclusive partnership brings the ultimate color application to laptops. Initially launching a Holiday Collection with six shades, Dell will bring 20 more classic *OPI* colors to market and incorporate new offerings based on trends, seasonality and popularity throughout the year.

â€œBeautiful nails really are the ultimate accessory to any look,â€ said Suzi Weiss-Fischmann, *OPI* Executive VP &amp; Artistic Director. â€œAnd now, with Dell laptops that coordinate with *OPI Nail Lacquers*, you can match your nails to your emails!â€

The collection will launch with the following famed *OPI* shades:









*Kyoto Pearl*
_Shimmery white satin._
*




*
*Princesses Rule!*
_A bright sparkly pink thatâ€™s tiara worthy!_
*




*
*Up Front &amp; Personal*
_A golden glitter youâ€™ll really â€œsparkleâ€ to!_





*Dear Santa*
_Please bring me this glittering holiday red!_
*




*
*Holiday Glow*
_Charcoal grey glowing with a touch of silver._
*




*
*Iâ€™m Not Really a Waitress*
_A vivacious chianti red._

The color palette is Dellâ€™s most popular option for consumer laptops, and the *OPI* partnership adds high-style *OPI* fashion shades to the color and artwork offerings available as options in the Dell Design Studio. 

The *OPI* color options for Dell Mini, Inspiron and Studio laptops will be available in the Dell Design Studio at Dell.com first in the U.S. and later in other countries. Select *OPI* colors also will be available retailers nationwide.




source 1
source 2


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 10, 2009)

Pretty colours but it's still a dell at the end of the day...

Nice packaging doesn't make the machine run any better.

=[


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol apparently Dell laptops aren't too bad, but the desktops aren't too crash hot.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 10, 2009)

I love those colours!!! Kyoto Pearl is the one I would go for...

I quite like dell.. My hubby has had his laptop for over 5 years and he has not had one problem with it...


----------



## Lucy (Oct 10, 2009)

i LOVE this. i really do. it's such a cool idea. i'm no dell fan though.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol apparently Dell laptops aren't too bad, but the desktops aren't too crash hot. Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i LOVE this. i really do. it's such a cool idea. i'm no dell fan though. Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love those colours!!! Kyoto Pearl is the one I would go for...
I quite like dell.. My hubby has had his laptop for over 5 years and he has not had one problem with it...

Anything that runs Windows just takes too much upkeep! Disk Cleanup? That's just so ridiculously pointless and painfully unnecessary! Keeping a Windows machine running is like a constant chore - An error of type 786784AX has occurred (whispers: but we're not going to tell you what that means!)
I do like the red one though... Dear Santa. If Apple made a MacBook like that I'd be all over it!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!! But Dell's aren't so great so I'll pass.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 10, 2009)

I love princesses rule ! But yeah, Dell, not so much a fan of the brand. Could i get an OPI polished Asus instead ?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Dell and I love I'm really not a waitress so I will be buying!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the Princesses Rule! lol.

I've had Dells before and didn't have any problems with them.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 10, 2009)

I know what I want for christmas!! Princesses rule lol! I've had a dell before with no problems...


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what I want for christmas!! Princesses rule lol! I've had a dell before with no problems... Princesses rule happens to be one of my fav OPI colours AND I need a new laptop... it's fate! lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the colors...


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the "I'm not really a waitress", but I also love my Inspiron and have never had a problem with it since I bought it last year so a new one will have to wait it's turn. I do have three thinkpads sitting in a stockpile. I'll never buy another ibm laptop.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

Somebody, somewhere saw this and is currently polishing their current laptop with their favorite color


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love those colours!!! Kyoto Pearl is the one I would go for...
I quite like dell.. My hubby has had his laptop for over 5 years and he has not had one problem with it...

oops typing error... He has only had his for over 2 years... Lol!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2010)

I didnt know where to put this!

You can choose a nail color for a dell Laptop!






OPI


----------



## Aprill (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes I love them!! I bought the Happy Anniversary LCD cover since my Dell was already new!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2010)

That is sweet!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 10, 2010)

whaaaaaat?!?!?! How come i didnt know about this?! So cool!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 11, 2010)

so is it a separate cover? or is it the actual laptop itself? that is definitely very cool!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 11, 2010)

its a laptop but you can order just the cover. or at least I did,lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool! I'd get one if I had a dell... I have a dell desktop but a different brand lap, so I guess that ideas out, boo!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 11, 2010)

I made a thread about this a little while ago... I'll merge the two


----------

